#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-08
<zatan> hi, gal kas nors esate naudoje css border-bottom-image ?
 * psichas niekad nesidomejo css
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-09
<davidlt> Kas nors naudojate Reverse Tunnel (ssh) ?
<Kulverstukas> davidlt, as naudoju
<davidlt> Turiu problemą
<davidlt> Klientui nutraukus susijungimą serverio pusėje sshd ir toliau klauso ant nurodyto TCP port'o.
<davidlt> Todėl antrą kartą klientas nebegali sukurti tunelio naudodamasis tuo pačiu portu.
<davidlt> Kaip priversti sshd nutrūkus ryšiui nebesiklausyti šio porto ir jį paleisti?
<davidlt> Galvoju gak TCP Keel  Alive uždėti, galbūt jis nesugeba aptikti nutrūktusio prisijungimo.
<psichas> anksciau taip yra buve?
<davidlt> Kiek pamenu ant kito serverio tai nebūdavo.
<davidlt> Tai dabar klientas kiekvieną kartą perkrovus +1 portą pasiima, kadangi visi kiti žemiau portai vis dar naudojami sshd.
<psichas> o tai tas deamon taip ir neisjungia portu?
<davidlt> netstat rodo, kad sshd it toliau turi tą portą, LISTEN state. Taigi ir toliau klauso, tarsi net nežinodamas, kad mano lokali mašina išjungta apskritai.
<psichas> o negalima jo perkrauti ar kaip kitaip patvarkyti, manau cia su sshd kazka grybauja, nu neturiu patirties sioje srityje, tad ...
<davidlt> Na mano serveris už 3000km, bijau, kad jeigu kas atsitiks jį liečiant nebegalėsiu lengvai jo prikelti.
<JackLeo> Netas3k, Sveikas, jei nesunku - atsiusk kaip tavo google queris atrodo, daugiau info -  https://plus.google.com/u/0/108376953135167752994/posts/Ge3qCVs3Kmp laukiami visi
<Netas3k> Labas :)
<Netas3k> Google queris ?
<JackLeo> paieškos queris. Google profiliuoja visus vartotojus, nutariau pažiurėti kaip stipriai :)
<Netas3k> Mano atrodo taip pat kaip tavo JackLeo :D
<JackLeo> nesvarbu - mestelk
<Netas3k> o ka man paieskoje rasyti? electronics?
<JackLeo> viskas kas kaip - poste :)
<JackLeo> taip
<JackLeo> paluginus su mano drauges, kaip matai skirtumai nemaži :)
<JackLeo> palyginus*
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-10
<donatas_s> Sveiki. Nesilankiau čia nuo pat Liepos pradžios. Tai vadinasi atostogos be normalaus interneto :D Kas naujesnio, geresnio ar blogesnio?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-12
<vyvea> sirex, labas, noreciau paklausti kai ieskojai darbo Python programuotoju tai kiek darbdaviu reikalavo kad butum pabaiges universiteta? jeigu nepaslaptis :-)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-13
<vkkr> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-14
<stradivarius_> Laba diena, nusprendžiau užeiti ir pažiūrėti kas čia vyksta. esu naujas IRC naudotojas.
<stradivarius_> ar čia kas nors mane girdi? :)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-08-09
<pavarde> Sveiki.
<pavarde> Sveiki.
<pavarde> ui.
<pavarde> :-)
<izimh> labas
#ubuntu-lt 2016-08-10
<psichas> www63.
#ubuntu-lt 2016-08-14
<Vy7au7as> Sveiki, ieškau kas galėtu padėti su wifi problema. Štai simptomai: http://bit.ly/wifi_problem
